# Oak Island



## CarolinaDream8 (Aug 16, 2020)

I will be at Oak Island September 10&11 . I will be surf fishing and I was just wondering if anyone can give me any advice on what kind of rig or bait I should use, or should I throw artificial. I only get to fish at the coast once a year so any advice would be very helpful. Also wandering what fish should be around during that time of year? Thanks


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

Fresh blood worms are expensive but work good.


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

I used to go there and fish off the pier every fall but that’s been a long time ago. Flounder will be in season Sept 1st - 14th so get a flounder rig. FishBites blood worms, shrimp and other types seem to work pretty good for most anything. I usually buy some fresh shrimp to fish for what ever hits it and mullet for drum fishing.

Von


----------



## CarolinaDream8 (Aug 16, 2020)

Should I use a Carolina rig or double hook rig? Thanks


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Learn how to tie a simple double drop rig and have another pole set up with a drum rig. YouTube is a great place to learn. I like the mortician rig personally but I started with simple double drop rigs. So much better than the ones you get in the store. Less hardware/metal. 
Like Von said, shrimp and mullet. Hit a tackle store or grocery store for fresh dead shrimp. Good luck.


----------



## CarolinaDream8 (Aug 16, 2020)

Sounds good thanks for the replies


----------



## CarolinaDream8 (Aug 16, 2020)

Also what types of fish are usually in the surf during September?


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

Depending on the water temperature most any any fish you want to catch could be there. Sea Mullet, Spots, Flounder, Drum, Spanish Mackerel and Blues are the most likely. 

If your just starting you need to watch a few videos about where on the beach to surf fish.

Von


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Learn how to read the surf, invest in a 6ft cast net and learn how to throw it. The mullet will start heading south around that time, predator fish will follow the schools. Look up archive fishing reports from last year same time frame.


----------



## CarolinaDream8 (Aug 16, 2020)

I’m thinking about trying to get bait out of the Davis canal it’s behind the house we are staying in, probably try to cast some gulp in there too to see if I can catch a flounder.


----------



## Pavel (Jul 17, 2021)

We have friends at Oak Island, which makes these and any future replies of high interest to me. It makes the place the most logical spot to try my hand at surf fishing for the first time in my life. 
I'll check the previous reports as has been suggested but as a beginner, besides "which fish" and which rigs, I wonder how loudly should one yell "FORE" when casting? Any other rules of etiquette?


----------



## CarolinaDream8 (Aug 16, 2020)

I’ve been looking online and it says that the point is a good place for fishing. Should I fish the surf close by where I’m staying or is it worth the time to drive to the point?


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Try both, what could it hurt, it’s vacation


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Keep in mind this past spring basically the entire shore line was dredged, Dunes rebuilt. The point or what was the point is mostly closed by multiple new homes and they removed the buoy marking the channel few years back as it filled up with sand. I'm just giving you some history. Ask a lot of questions about where to attempt to fish. I sold out several years back due to the quality of fishing there and the massive over building that has ruined the island. Good luck.


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

CarolinaDream8 said:


> I’ve been looking online and it says that the point is a good place for fishing. Should I fish the surf close by where I’m staying or is it worth the time to drive to the point?


Fishing close is always the most convenient and that’s where I would start. There is one spot you may want to try that might seem a little lame but I’ve caught fish there and worse comes to worse it’s worth a shot. You’ll have to leave the island and drive to South Port. It’s really not that far and it’s a place in the area you and your family should visit no matter what. Lots of good shopping for the lady’s a maritime museum and great eats for everyone! There’s a concrete pier on the river just to the left of restaurant row and the Provision Company that can produce some fish. I’ve pulled in a few nice blue crabs there too. 

Von


----------



## CarolinaDream8 (Aug 16, 2020)

Sounds good thanks. I used to do a lot of fishing , years ago I fished a lot of tournaments but it was all fresh water. Surf fishing is still new to me. I’ve caught several fish throwing gulp on jig heads but never really surf fished much, just trying to find some fish to let my kids have a good time.


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

CarolinaDream8 said:


> Sounds good thanks. I used to do a lot of fishing , years ago I fished a lot of tournaments but it was all fresh water. Surf fishing is still new to me. I’ve caught several fish throwing gulp on jig heads but never really surf fished much, just trying to find some fish to let my kids have a good time.


The water off that pier is brackish so there’s no telling what you will catch? It’s a great place for the kids to fish too. There’s two Ferry’s in Southport. One goes to Bald Head Island. It’s kind of expensive. I think they want to keep the riffraff off the island. Just my opinion. The other one takes you to Fort Fisher which has a nice Aquarium and lots of wide beach for fishing. It’s the only beach in NC I know of that has natural rocks. Both are pretty long rides and a great way to see the river. 

Von


----------



## jbmaris (Nov 29, 2018)

This will help you find a good spot in the surf. 








Fish Like A Pro. How To Pick A Place To Surf Fish. How The Waves Control Everything.


Where to Surf Fish how waves contour sand creating rip currents, trough, and holes.



ameliafishbites.com


----------



## CarolinaDream8 (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks, good article


----------

